# My Pi-Rat



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Sigh, well, I'm sure some of you read my topic about the introduction between Milo and my older boys Leo and Stitch going very wrong. Milo's eye was bit. This was on the 11th and after two weeks of eye drops and vetericyn, it was still looking terrible. My parents /finally/ agreed to let me take him to the vet. I'm still absolutely bitter about it because if they would have allowed me to take him the day it happened, perhaps his eye could have been saved (though the vet did say the eyeball itself was punctured).

Oh, well, I'm just lucky to have my little guy back and healthy and happy, even if he's down an eye. 









The vets he went to (Nemacolin Woodlands Animal Care Center) was so, so great. The tech fell in love with him while she weighed him and he ended up riding room to room on her shoulder while she got us the paperwork, he was totally unphased by all the noises of the other animals in there. The vet was also extremely nice and explained everything to us and cuddled Milo up to her while she talked. We left him there at 1 and went back to get him at 6, and upon walking through the door we had three techs and the receptionist immediately start telling us that they loved Milo (he was apparently being a charmer and giving everyone kisses) and how great of a personality he has. I totally recommend them to anyone in south-western PA or West Virginia.

The wound is really well stitched up. Or rather, it was, because Milo pulled the stitches out a few hours ago when I wasn't in the room. It's one thing after another with him, I swear. The vet said he might pull them out when the wound heals some, so I'm going to give her a call tomorrow and ask what they think we should do since he's pulled them out and it's still fresh. It's also a battle to get him to take his meds, but we're managing. 

I still feel absolutely terrible that he lost an eye, but it's like he hasn't even noticed. He was a little groggy last night so he spent most of the night cuddled up in my hoodie but today he's back and spunky as ever. 

When his eye is fully healed I think I'm going to start looking for a buddy for him but in all honesty, he seems completely happy on his own. He isn't displaying a single sign of depression, he's always on the go and playing with the toys, he's very well-groomed (and makes sure I am as well), eats well, and os sweet as can be with everyone. I completely understand that rats should have a cagemate but at this point I'm not sure if he would even accept one - he's been without the companionship of another rat for 2+ months and the only time he's been in contact with one he was attacked (and before that he had absolutely no interest in interacting with them whatsoever). 

Anyway, here's a few more pictures of my dear little Milo. I have to order him a pirate ship hammock sometime soon, how could I not?

Eating around his little pill that I thought was hidden rather well in the cheese.








And these two were just after arriving home


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Not saying that people should go around taking one eye out of their rats... But I think the one eye makes him so so cute! Idk why I have a love for animals missing an eye or foot or ear or whatever the case may be. 3 legged dogs are seriously the cutest things ever! But your little guy looks so cute! Haha. I am sorry he lost it though! Don't be bitter or upset. Thankfully you got it taken care of, that's more than most people do. Everything happens for a reason. Plus now you have one of the best rats ever! I am super jealous. Haha


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha, thanks gotchea. I'm just upset that I wasn't able to save his eye, but I won't deny that he's still cute as ever. 

Called the vet today about him ripping out his stitches and they said to bring him right in. So made the hour trip up the mountain to see them and upon walking in the door we had two techs and the receptionist come around from the front desk to greet him with kisses. The vet put a liquid bandaid on him and also came back out with a makeshift cone of shame on my poor boy, apologizing because they were out of the pocket pet sized cones and she had even called around for us but no one else had them in. So she made a magazine cone, saying that she doubted he would leave it on but it would at least give the bandaid a few more minutes to dry. Within five minutes of putting him down in the car he had ripped it off of himself (though I got a picture of my little satellite dish!)









Hopefully he can get some rest now (though I doubt it, too busy making a mess in his cage).


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Well he may be a cutie but he is not making it easy for you!

My Mom's cat once had an eye sewed up and they put a small button in the stitches to stop them from pulling through--a little white short button on a black cat. When he got out we had the strangest call from the neighbor about our pirate button-eye cat.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm against the cone just because it can hinder more than help; like catching on ladders or ramps and not allowing him eat, which looks like that may happen just because of the size of the cone.
I would go out and buy some liquid band-aid and reinforce the stitches with it. It should hold. 
Other than that he's a handsome little devil!


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha definitely not! But oh gosh Emily that must have been the weirdest sighting for your neighbor. (Though it does sound very cute)

Yes, she said he might not be able to eat with the cone. But it was mostly just to let the liquid bandaid dry for a few moments before he could really get at it, the cone was off within minutes. He has a liquid bandaid on now but if it seems like it's wearing off within a few days (I'm honestly not sure how long they last, didn't think to ask the vet) I'll have to go out and buy him more. Thank you!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh good! I look forward to seeing more photos of him as he heals


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

one of the reacues we found is missing a eye


----------



## wearearcane (Sep 27, 2014)

Ooh! That was funny, I was like, ooooh I recognise that little face - follow you guys on Instagram!! ;D


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Aww what a cute little pirate. He needs a little pirate costume and eyepatch lol!


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's a picture from the other day, he cuddled with me on the couch for about 6 hours. Still absolutely amazed he's so calm, I can't even take Leo and Stitch into the livingroom or they freak out from all the sounds and smells... Milo sniffed around a bit and then came back to curl up with me for cuddles.

But thank you everyone! His eye (or lack thereof) is healing nicely and he's finally not bothering with it as much. And ah, hello wearearcane! I recognized your avatar from instagram before I even read your post, haha!


----------

